# What's your reason for getting a cockapoo?



## Tucker325 (May 26, 2009)

Most people get cockapoos because of allergies and their tendency to barely shed. What was your reason why you got one?

We got Tucker because my whole family is allergic to dogs and we really wanted one. We thought that we would never be able to get a dog until my neighbor, who has asthma, got one. So here we are now with Tucker.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Well my mom always said if we were to ever get a dog, it would be a cockapoo. She had one as a kid. And since we're all allergic to dogs, it's a perfect match.

As for Benny, we never intended on getting him. We were at the pet store buying bird seed for the birds. We decided to look at the puppies, just browsing. There was a black cockapoo girl we saw and we played with her. When we got home, we decided we had to get her. So we went back to the store to get her, only to discover she was sold! On the other end of the wall of puppies was Benny pawing at the glass. We took him out and played with him, but it didn't matter. We knew we had to have him...

So I guess you could say we got Benny almost by accident. Had we not gone to the pet store to get bird seed, we never would have ever seen him. I can't even imagine that... I will say though that if we had intentions on buying a dog and were actively looking, we definitely would have gone with a breeder rather than a pet store. This was just happenstance.


----------



## Lynn-n-pops (May 26, 2009)

Well i had no idea what a Cockapoo was til i aquired Poppy. Must say she changed my life forever....


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

We had made a decision that we would not have another dog until one of us had retired, this was about 15 years before the event! In the meantime we had a family of kittens and their mother from a rescue centre. They all lived to a ripe old age, and I was actually a year in to retirement before we were in a position to have our dog.

We had had a sweetnatured, somewhat '**** a deaf'n' cocker spaniel, who lived until she was 17, and a friend of mine bred standard poodles, so we had a fair idea of what the breed characteristics could be like - bright, fun-loving, friendly and playful. After living with four cats, a none/low shedding dog was a must as both of us had allergies which increased living with the cats, and there really is a limit to how much time I want to give to vacuuming!

Size was another thing to consider, at 63, It was a case of looking into the future, and thinking about what size and weight of dog we would be able to manage, particularly through puppyhood and as a young dog.

A cockapoo was just the ideal dog for us, on top of meeting our main criteria, they are absolutely adorable. We now have 2, which says it all!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

We decided on a cockapoo as my boyfriend's parents have 2 cocker spaniels, we both love them but due to me having mild asthma & suffer with occasional allergies I looked into the most suitable breed for allergy sufferers and when 'cockapoo' came up i thought it seemed perfect! Darcie is 15 weeks old now and she certianly is perfect - they are just the best


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Always said wouldnt have another dog (famous last words)!! We were on holiday in N. Yorks and went to Whitby on steam train, in Whitby saw a man standing outside shop with a dog, after accosting a complete stranger I found out it was a cockapoo, he was gorgeous, waiting for return train lady sitting a station with same dog (without the man) so I accosted her too!!! Made the mistake of saying to OH If I ever had another dog it would be one of them, following year retired due to ill health and hubby decided that as I was now at home we could have a dog, hence spents few months looking online for good breeders and picked JD we now have Benson who looks nothing like the first one we ever saw and is certainly not as calm and well behaved, but we love him anyway!!


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

I lost my Springer in June this year and only lasted three weeks before I knew I had to have another dog. Wife and I are both getting on and decided another boisterous spaniel was out of the question. We decided the non-shedding was a real bonus feature and decided a cockapoo was the answer. Meeting Ruby and Pepper on holiday clinched the decision and Oscar is now a much loved family member. He could never replace Jack but has made his own place in our hearts.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

We'd been toying with the idea of having a dog for a while (my family dog was a dalmatian and I'd looked after older dogs for friends when they went on home leave but hadn't had a puppy for decades!). We were in Houseproud in Morningside, Edinburgh and there was the most wonderful looking, well behaved chocolate coloured dog. I asked the owner what it was and it was a Cockapoo. Had never seen one before and was blown away by it. Researched the breed (was especially pleased at the prospect of potentially non-shedding, hypoallergenic and biddable characteristics) and colours and knew that we were going to get an English show/minature poodle cross.

I work at home now and so we decided we wouldn't wait any longer.

And now Polly, the choccie poo is at home and we are delighted with her. What a real star she is. And I wish I could thank the owner of that lovely Cockapoo in Houseproud.

Toffin
x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

We were originally looking for a cocker spaniel, then during our research we came across the cockapoo. Firstly I fell in love with the look of the dogs, and that was that we changed our search to a cockapoo. I'm sooooo glad we did. Their tempermant is amazing, she is so playfull and clever and sooo sooo loving. I think I'd only ever want cockapoo's now forever. The fact that Coco does not shed is just a bit of a bonus. Luckily we don't have allergies etc.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

The allergy was the main reason for us, I'd wanted a dog my whole life, my husband loved dogs but has asthma so decided it was a no go - then for some reason he started to waver - we looked a lot at Irish water spaniels, loved wheaton terriers but decided would like something a little smaller, nearly re-homed a Border terrier early last year, but his dog aggression was too much - I really wanted a sociable dog, knew about Cockapoo's but too be honest wasn't sure about the whole 'designer dog' thing (I know - sorry), but the more we looked into low shedding breeds and the more I read up on Cockapoo's they just seemed to fit the bill of what we wanted - and there just wasn't a pedigree we could decide on. Now we have quite a large Cockapoo, in fact there wasn't much difference in him and a Wheaton we saw recently!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well we had buffy our cocker put down on the 5 of july due to cushing disease. and we went out looking for another cocker at the same place we got buffy, we were in there talking to the lady that runs the place and telling her what we wanted,when my wife saw ginger in the corner cage.and ask to hold her ,,and that was it she licked my wife's face,and we suddenly were a dog owner haa haa,and i love her every minute ever since, she is totally wonderful .


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

About a year and half ago our cat seemed to be getting "older" and looked like she was starting to slow down. I wanted to add another animal. But didn't know if another cat or dog would do. Well I didn't think much about it until my hubby had read "The Art of Racing in the Rain" and asked would a dog work in our lives. Of course have grown up around many animals I thought of course. My hubby was less willing to have a dog as he didn't have good experiences with dogs growing up. We finally decided we would get a dog.

Next came what we would get. I was more flexible on the type of dog. But every time I showed him a dog he didn't like it for one reason or another. LOL But my hubby did have a Cockapoo growing up. So at first we talked about getting a Goldendoodle, but thought that would be to big of a dog. Finally decided on the Cockapoo. We now have a deposit on a litter for a boy.

Can't wait to go pick out our pup.... By the way my cat is not slowing down... LOL She is as active as ever, well when she wants to be..


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I was looking for a dog that was intelligent, loving, characterful, adorable (!) , friendly, energetic, sweet natured, playful, people friendly, low moulting, has a real personality and is a bit daft at times....enter stage left bonkers Binky! :love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My grandson wanted a labradoodle but we felt they were to big for us especially with the wheelchair, so researched cockapoos. Then saw one whilst driving, leapt out of the car and accosted this poor man with 'hello, is that a cockapoo?' bellowed across the street. He was lovely, and so was the owner. Then went to the cockapoo meet at Woodland Waters, and to see so many friendly dogs all playing and sitting and sleeping and all so happy, was the clincher for me. Then we found Max........don't you love happy endings?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

After Steffi our German shepherd x bloodhound passed away on the 24th July, jasper's litter were born on the 27th. I had been researching breeds to find the perfect dog when anything happened to our girl Steffi as she was 16, bless her and didn't want to make any rash decisions when she went. I knew for months that a cockapoo was right for our family and jasper is perfect! About a week after steffi died i rang round some breeders and found victoria who had some pups for us to look at! they were only around a week old so would give us time to prepare for a young pup in the house again.I believe he was a gift from Steffi, corny I know but he is everything we could possible want in a dog. I was heartbroken when Steffi died and still miss her terribly but jasper has truly helped the grieving process giving is a bundle of fun to love  this forum helped me decide and I thank you all for all the wonderful advice you post on here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

My baby kitties Cliff and Tiger (may they rest in peace) had to live with my mom and dad cause my husband was allergic to them, and I wanted a furry baby.

Went around looking at Yorkies, and Yorkie mixes. Friend from work saw me looking at an add about Yorkie puppies and told me of a woman she knew who was wanting to re-home her puppy cause the puppy was bad.

I went with her to the woman's house, met Amiee Jane (who was just called Little Girl), paid them a re-homing fee, went home and told the hubby, bought doggy stuff, a week later I picked her up and took her to the groomers (they let her fur matt!)and she has been mine since.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I wanted a dog to help make our family a bit more active. The children were getting too old to want to go to the park so I thought a dog would make us go out and get some exercise and fresh air.
I wanted a dog that doesn't shed for a number of reasons - firstly so we and the house didn't end up covered in hair, also my sister-in-law also has a cockapoo (as she has allergies) and if I got a cockapoo too we could look after each others dogs.
Other things on my tick list was a non drooling dog (eurgh is all I'll say), size and temperament.


----------



## dcee (Sep 26, 2012)

Purely by accident. We lost both our papillons within 2 weeks of each other, Sue my wife didn't want is to get another dog as they had been with us for 16 years and would find it difficult to replace them. After a week she said she had had enough of me moping about and the house didn't feel right without a dog, so we went out looking at all the animal shelters as we decided that we should try rehome a dog. Unfortunately there was nothing suitable due to us having two young girls and a cat. We went to the pub for something to eat a little downhearted and I sat looking on my phone for pups for sale in the local area, I found a litter off pumps just a couple of miles away from home and rang the breeder to see if we could go and have a look. Two hours later and a little bit poorer we had Dexter running around the house and chewing us all to bits. We could never replace Billy and Buster but we now have a new best friend in the house. We didn't go out looking for a cockerpoo but are certainly glad we ended up with one, especially when the biting stops as Sue has already lost several pairs of sock and trousers. I think now that he's 4 months old its due to ease off a bit, he's got a fantastic temperament and has fitted in perfectly.

Darren 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I was searching for cocker spaniels and came across them, then did months of research on them, glad we did, max is the best, we all love him so much, my husband is head over heels about him and always says how much he loves him. He wants another one but I'm so pleased and happy with max, I'm worried to upset the apple cart. He's so good and well behaved. I have everything I need in him, although seeing him playing with other dogs is so lovely, I do feel bad about leaving him alone at times.....no be strong! One is enough!!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I swore up and down that I would never get a dog, but my husband always wanted one. One day we saw the cutest little cockapoo puppies, so I decided to start researching them. I have some asthma and my husband has allergies, so a low allergen dog is a good idea for us - but we aren't so severe that it was really a make or break thing. Other things that I liked - they are fairly small (depending on mix), they are smart, easily trained, they are loving and want to please, they don't have many big health problems (as a breed), they are active but don't need hours of running everyday, and they do well in smaller homes and yards. A lot of the things I read seemed to agree with our lifestyle.


----------



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

We had a Golden Retriever and a Saffie who were 8 & 9 and thought our dog family was complete (well my hubby did  )

Sadly our Retriever died in his sleep one night and the whole family were devistated. My staffie had been rescued at 3 weeks and had slept on my retrievers back ever since and had never so much as been in a seperate room from him. She wouldnt eat cried all the time and I was sure if I didnt do something I would loose her to.

I spent a week or two thinking about breeds and although I loved my retriever could not stand the hair everywhere and felt odd about "replacing" him and the cockerpoo just seemed the right temprement to mix with my girl as it would not try to dominate.

Along came Pepsi and I would never be without her and it is very funny to see her doing the same things to my staffie as she did to my retriever. She sleeps on her and she stands under her legs to bite her so the staffie cant get her it is karma I think Bailey is whispering in her ear at times


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

I ve wanted a dog for ages and had never heard of a cockapoo. My hubby and I thought we would get a Labrador or a Dalmatian. I went to see my sister in LA and we saw lots of very cute dogs. My sister said these were cockapoos. I did some research and the breed seemed to fit with what we wanted. A relatively low maintenance dog who doesn't chew and is easy to train. The fact that she doesn't malt was a bonus. So glad we chose her if we get another dog we would get another cockapoo.


----------

